# Train graveyard..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jan 29, 2017)

Decided to go give these trains a little look one afternoon.it was a lovely couple hours mooch.got into a few of the carraige said and the cab of what looked like some digger on the carraige.my only guess it was for track or maybe embankment work.but silly me forgot to take a pic of it.i really liked the first class style carriage with its wood panne King and big seats.always reminds of a scene in James Bond


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2017)

I can remember train compartments, I didn't get into 1st class that often though great pics, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 29, 2017)

Love this mate, especially the carriage shots,need to explore a train soon!


----------



## Chevyman (Jan 29, 2017)

Love the compartment shot i remember trains like this from my childhood, nice work.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 29, 2017)

Superb photos. I'm glad you also got something good as well.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice detailed photographs. In my early days as a Guard on British Rail I, and passengers preferred those 1st class carriages. Bigger seats, adjustable seats, air-con controls on the right on your photo of the compartment. I think that this is a redundant engineers train and the carriages were used for staff accommodation.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 30, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I think that this is a redundant engineers train and the carriages were used for staff accommodation.



The yellow engineering vehicles are I think the first commercially built prototype track aligning/ballasting unit. A bit of a pain sometimes and took us ages to get it to work to spec. The passenger coaches photographed were not with the unit when we worked on it, the consist then was machine, Derby Research Laboratory Coach and CME coach or equipment bogie van. The passenger coaches in the sidings are, I think, just a random collection of scrap.


----------



## darbians (Jan 30, 2017)

Great set of a great place. The engineering vehicles are called stoneblowers.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 30, 2017)

Great set there mate. I need this


----------



## Electric (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice photos. Putting dereliction and railways together looks great.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you all.they were a pleasant surprise..glad you enjoyed it darbians..and dj yiu would love it..mockingbird a few of these about


----------



## HughieD (Jan 30, 2017)

Loving that bit of rail because Mikey. And did I spy a Class 31 locomotive too?


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Jan 30, 2017)

Loved the set, and found the photo of the buffers particularly pleasing for some reason...


----------

